# Some riding photos that I'm not game enough to post elsewhere



## Perchance5

I took a video of me riding today. I am only just getting back into it after some horse issues, time issues, health issues, all the fun stuff haha but now that I am back to riding, this is probably the 10th ride back after a few months off, and is the second or so ride where I am actually focusing on organising myself as usually it is a lot solely focusing on Balerion. Weight wise, I am a disaster, and totally fell off the wagon this year. I really stopped caring at all about myself. So, I am probably at my heaviest currently. If you think I am too heavy for him, feel free to message me privately.

I know, heels need to be down (never used to be a problem), my hands are unsteady, I roll my shoulders forward, my hands tend to fall together and a lot of other other things. If anyone wants to point out other things they can see I am doing wrong, that is totally fine, but do be kind about it as I am quite self conscious and haven't been doing much work at all riding for several years. At least not consistently. 

I am totally adoring this horse at the moment, he is a dream. Still some spooking issues we are working on - today branches were terrifying, and I spent a while under the tree, shaking branches while riding him, working him under the trees which would make low lying branches shake, I then took a small bit of the branch and rode around with it, rubbing it over his rump ect, he's just a bit of a baby still. But he's my baby and I can't wait for us to progress. 

He is very forward and unbalanced in the canter still, and you can probable see that, he rarely picks up the correct lead, and his butt tends to push you out of the seat a lot more than I would expect.


----------



## gigem88

Great photos! Glad to hear you are back in the saddle, here's to many more good rides...


----------



## carshon

You look fantastic, you should be proud to post those pictures anywhere!


----------



## Perchance5

Awh thank you guys, I was tempted to post them asking for critique as I am really trying to make it easy for him by heaving a good seat. But I was too worried about comments about being heavy, and thuoght that in this section of the forum at least people would expect a plus size rider haha


Thank youu  Really means a lot that you think they're ok photos.


----------



## Drifting

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Perchance5

Thank you! I really worry about my seat and his movement and stuff, do you think it looks ok? 
Hard to tell from pics I know 

Thanks guys


----------



## greentree

Oh, gosh, he looks great! What a lovely connection!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think you look great. Honestly. I see a little bit of the issues you're seeing, but I think they're bigger in your mind than they actually are in reality.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You both look great, and his canter isn't as bad with such a quiet seat that you have there in those photos!

It'll get better


----------



## karliejaye

A horse doesn't move with such a nice stride and so much reach through the hind legs if they have a rider with a bad seat. Looks like you are riding him in a way that encourages nice, correct movement, which, IMO, is way more important than little details like heels, shoulders and hands (also important, but seat always comes first).
You two look absolutely fantastic together!


----------



## jaydee

I think you're too self critical because you both look really good in those shots - correcting faults isn't a bad thing but be careful not to undermine your own confidence
No way are you too big for him
He's got a huge stride - really impressive.


----------



## Perchance5

Awh you guys have no idea how nice is it to hear such nice thing. It means a lot that you all think I am doing well with him. I constantly worry that I am being selfish with him and that he would be so much better with someone svelte who might compete him ect

So I really appreciate all the support and can't thank you guys enough for it. I really needed to hear this kind of thing


I did try and choose photos which looked the nicest, there were some definite iffy moments... such as this one... wrong lead, I tried to bend him around to the inside, he tripped over himself, and tried to swing around completely haha :icon_rolleyes:

Thought I would also post one of the mounting block that used to be my mum's which my step dad made, I am about 5"7'... Or 173cm I usually say, to show how tall he is haha he doens't seem to look all that big when I am riding. 

Plus a couple other screencaps that I liked... all because of Balerion haha not because of how I look on him  Hopefully the opinion doesn't change with these not so nicely timed photos haha 

Thank you again lovely people :loveshower:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You both still look cracking in all the photos!  Can't hide good riding!


----------



## Saddlebag

The big horses were bred to trot all day but mainly to work in harness.


----------



## Perchance5

Yes, that was their historic use. You don't think he is a good riding horse? 

He does long rein really well and I hope to get some more work done with him like that


----------



## Zexious

You both look lovely--can I say, he is an absolute hunk? I think I'm in love <3


----------



## tinyliny

if you can sit this kind of big motion, and stay stable and look as good as you do, my hats off .


----------



## blue eyed pony

You and him look made for each other and I totally agree with Tiny, he has HUGE movement and you sit it very well. Effective riders are not always classically "pretty" riders. You have Balerion going very nicely under you which says to me you are a very effective rider, to be able to keep SUCH a BIG HORSE through, together, and working over the back.

Edit; I don't belong in this forum, I'm tiny lol, but I thought you would appreciate my say


----------



## Zexious

^I don't think this forum is exclusive to plus sized riders  I frequently post but am not plus sized either xD


----------



## hollysjubilee

Excellent rider position and excellent horse movement. No, you're not too big for him, and yes, he makes a great riding horse. 
Hope this year will be a great one for you both, especially as you work together to regain conditioning and confidence.


----------



## Perchance5

Thank you so much everyone, I often come to this thread and read the things you all have said if I need a pick me up.

You guys motivated me to finally join the local trail group (before I was too worried that people would not be too welcoming, or they would judge and dislike me for it). not pictures of the trail itself, but there were some seriously steep, rocky parts, Balerion was in a lather of sweat and was puffing at some hills. he has never been taken on such ground, so it was a lot of new things for him to take in but he was a champion about it all aside from some nerviness and spookiness in the beginning. 


This photo is taken from the back bench of the pub we stopped at for lunch, just before a terrifying thunder storm rolled in - lightening was far far too close, sparked on the fence and everything. But all was ok, in the end, we rode back to the trailers the quick way and got everyone loaded up safely.


----------



## Sheri Williams

you guys look fabulous! a nice healthy hunky boyo like you have is a dream. He is a four on the floor as I like to call them . sorry my post is late, but better than never. great job, keep it up and never look back and give that loving slob a kiss from me!


----------



## Jan1975

Wow, he is a stunning horse and you look fantastic on him. What a great pair! Thanks for sharing photos!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We need an update!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

Phoowrr! What a yummy hunk of burning love he is! You guys look awesome and yes, we need updates 
I hope this year is kind to both of you


----------



## 4horses

Too big for him? Are you kidding me? That horse could easily carry much more than you! What is he? A Clydesdale? 

You two look Fabulous together! When I was a child, I would go ride this huge 17+ hand warmblood named Max. I always thought I was way too small for him. Little jockey sized me, on big ole Max. He could make adults look like ants on his back. I miss him. He broke his hock as a 5 yr old. We had so much fun together. He was so smart. Learned lead changes in a snap. For a green horse he sure took care of me. Never bucked, never spooked, and never dumped me off. I don't have any pictures of him, but I do have some old home movies of him on VHS tape. 

His half brother went on to be a $30,000 Dressage horse in Wellington.


----------



## Perchance5

Hey everyone! I really appreciate all the interest  The last time I rode him was the 9th Dec, and then some work with him today. Really disappointed in myself.

I have to admit the last 6 months of 2015 were a bit of a wreck. A few personal issues and new horses coming in meant I didnt stick to my riding or health goals. I still did a few trail rides and have booked in for a clinic with a fantastic trainer in March so there is motivation there for getting myself and my horse back to being a little more fit. It's difficult, I always think 'I'll ride when I loose 10kgs' th n I feel guilty and it never happens ect.

Last trail ride was a big one, he struggled with the climbs but powered through like a total champ. I could tell he was getting sore in the front hooves from the rough terrain, but he still tries so hard for me. He is fantastic, and everyone that meets him on those trails adores him. Can't do an update with no pictures, so here are a couple, even if I'm not in them 


I can't believe how brown he is after a month of Australian summer without a rug, plus his feed I imagine influences it. Will have to put him on some nicer feed, aside from pasture as he has been. Last photo is my mother lunging him for the first time, she hasn't been game enough before. And given this was after a month of frolicking down the back paddock I think he is doing well


----------



## Perchance5

Just wanted to add that I owe you all a huge thank you! <3 I can't explain the motivation it gives me to go out and just do what I want, and to work towards my goals when I read this thread.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Perchance5, you should start a journal!! I'm so glad that you are having a wonderful time with your big handsome boy!


----------



## EquineBovine

Ooohhh wow he is so stunning!
I sympathise with you hun. I had an injury in July and I'm still recovering so I have done sweet nothing with my girls. I also do the same as you, "I'll ride when I loose 10kgs" and it doesn't bloody happen so I just get depressed. 
You know what cheers me up? Riding. 
It makes me remember that actually, my horse enjoys going out with me and being worked and she doesn't judge my rolls  Unfortunately my pain levels are through the roof so riding is a real battle for me atm.
Keep chugging along and give your boy a huge hug and tell him he is a hunk lol
Also, keep the photos coming


----------



## EquineBovine

My clydie girls says to send him over to NZ :loveshower:


----------

